# Looking for a food processor for slicing Pepperoni.



## quebert (Nov 9, 2022)

I'm looking at the Kitchenaid 13 cup model,  I have the Breville Sous Chef and it did a good job on pepperoni, but I no longer have the accessory box that comes with it and it'll be $$$ to re-buy all the stuff. So I'm thinking maybe I'll just get a new processor.  The reviews of the KA are all over the place, and none of them say anything about slicing pepperoni.  Most of the other food processors don't have an adjustable slicing disc.  I don't need that, but the models with a set thickness none look to slice what I'm after (1.5mm'ish)


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 9, 2022)

If you are constantly doing a lot of pepperoni - I can only think it would be worth while to get a meat slicer.  My FP has a slicer but not adjustable.  I should think that most FP are not adjustable, it doesn't make sense.

On Amazon.ca they start around $100. Check out Amazon for where ever you are.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Nov 9, 2022)

I got a Cuisinart in '84, when I set up my kitchen, and it was the only FP I've had that sliced pepperoni well!  Part of the advantage was the push tube - a small one, inside the large one, though I'm not sure they are still made this was.  The other was the blades - 1, 1.5, and 2 mm - which were serrated, instead of the smooth, razor like blades, in the KA, and now the Magimix I have. I tossed the slicer blades, so I can't take a photo, but still have the FP!  I only use the old one for grinding up things for the garden.    I only got a new one after about 20 years, when the bowl broke for the 3rd time - where it latches onto the base, the plastic was sort of thin.  I got 2 more bowls, for $30, but when it doubled to 60, I bought a KA, which was OK, but it leaked around the upper rim - not a frequent problem, but still, not something I wanted.  I gave it to someone I knew, setting up their kitchen (who didn't make too much where they had that problem), and got the magimix.  Still, nothing has this type of tube, or those serrated blades.


Cuisinart push tube from 1984 by pepperhead212, on Flickr


----------



## quebert (Nov 10, 2022)

I really appreciate the replies,  oddly enough I ended up finding the storage accessory box for my Breville a little while ago. So I ordered a new lid for the bowl and I'm set.  The meat slicer suggestion was perfect, I do plan to get a Beswood one in the future. But, trying to sell my female on buying a meat slicer will be kinda tough.  They're really big and limited, at least with a food processor they do tons of stuff and she would use it. A meat slicer, uhhh not so much lol.


Now I need to go look at the thrift shops and see if I stumble upon an old Cuisinart FP, I've heard good things elsewhere so I'd love to find one.


----------



## Badjak (Nov 10, 2022)

I would never have thought of slicing pepperoni in a food processor 
I think a sharp knife is sufficient?
Or buying it sliced?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2022)

We buy our pepperoni sliced.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 10, 2022)

I have a mandolin.  Its the Benriner.  I have wanted to try and use it for pepperoni.  Pulling out anything more for me is not worth it as I have a knife that would work well.  Not as thin though.
My apprehension is finger safety.  I had a serious mishap before that I discussed here.  I doubt I use it again until I get the right glove.
BTW.  Can anyone recommend a good glove?  Cut protecting glove.


----------



## quebert (Nov 10, 2022)

Badjak said:


> I would never have thought of slicing pepperoni in a food processor
> I think a sharp knife is sufficient?
> Or buying it sliced?



I have some nice knives, but my knife skills are decent at best. I've tried many times and can't get uniform slices of pepperoni in the thickness I want to save my life. Scratch that, I *MIGHT* be able to if I went slooooow. But then it would take me 10 minutes to slice 1 stick lol.  I usually do 3-4 sticks in a go.

Pre sliced? The 2 I normally buy, 1 only comes in sticks, and the other the pre sliced is way too thin and will burn up in my pizza oven (#1STWORLDPROBLEMS lol)

Respect to anyone with the knife abilities to make usable 'Roni slices.




Roll_Bones said:


> I have a mandolin.  Its the Benriner.  I have wanted to try and use it for pepperoni.  Pulling out anything more for me is not worth it as I have a knife that would work well.  Not as thin though.
> My apprehension is finger safety.  I had a serious mishap before that I discussed here.  I doubt I use it again until I get the right glove.
> BTW.  Can anyone recommend a good glove?  Cut protecting glove.




YMMV, but when I tried on my Mandolin (Pl8 Professional) I had unusable results. Also, even with my FP, some brands of 'Roni sticks would slice beautifully, and others would just tear up and give me mostly unusable slivers and weird long plank slices.  I know with a meat slicer I wouldn't have had those issues. But I was using what I had. 

I only tried 2 different brands with my mandolin, so I'm thinking I might have had good results with others.  I have no recommendation on a glove, I just use the guard that came with mine, but if you ever try slicing pepperoni on yours please come back and post something here.  Even when I get a meat slicer. If I could quick pull out my mandolin and get good slices, I'd definitely use that in a pinch.


----------

